# VM channel lineup vs Sky HD ?



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

Got the call today..installation booked for the 17th , 

At the moment we've got Sky HD with the Entertainment pack plus Movies. 

How does the channel line up compare with what VM are offering with the Tivo ?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Not as many HD channels, but we looked at it and realised we had all these 'HD' channels on Sky which we either never watched or when you looked 2 or so programs a day would actually be in HD.
The movies are more expensive, but we had already decided to cancel the movies anyway as after Christmas we have hardly found anything we want to watch.
Were VM do seem to be better is the on demand (hoping) and I like the idea of maybe trying Picturebox for £5 https://www.picturebox.tv/howitworks

I have just mailed Sky to cancel (will follow with a letter) and then requested to drop the package down to the very basic as they insist on 31 days notice to cancel, so give themselves the right to bill you for an extra month you don't actually want.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

jonphil said:


> I have just mailed Sky to cancel...


Out of interest, what email address do you send the cancel request to?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

You have to dig around on the site, it's not a address it's a form.

http://www.sky.com/helpcentre/contact-us/index.html

Then select TV, cancel or downgrade, then 'email us' right at the bottom.

I then printed off the template letter from Virgin Media website and altered it to say I don't want any special offers as you can't give me Tivo


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Many thanks for the link.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't forget to say you are moving to get Tivo 
Wonder how many people will be contacting Sky to cancel soon, don't forget Sky's boss said he didn't feel Tivo was a threat


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm on the "How to Cancel or downgrade" page, but there is no 'email us' link. It's the same whether I'm logged in or not. I even did a ctrl-F search just to make sure I wasn't going mad. Weird!

Perhaps nobody is allowed to cancel now


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

It should appear on the page before that, When you click on TV you should see options appear below, it's like a 3 step wizard and at the end a option says 'still have a question' and the bottom should have a e-mail link and phone us.

If you click though to the how to cancel page it just takes you to the one that directs you to the premium rate number (notice how sky never advertise sky talk people can just call 150 for free?)


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Arr, got it now.

Sorry, I went too far into the next menu.

Thanks again.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

No worries, I had to click though the page to tell you. Sky really do like to make it hard to contact them and just advertise the rip off rate number.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> I then printed off the template letter from Virgin Media website and altered it to say I don't want any special offers as you can't give me Tivo


It might be nice to provide a link to that template. :up:

I love the idea of Sky getting a pile of these letters!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Found it, I modified the letter a little to point out I was leaving to get Tivo from Virgin and to not bothered calling me asking me to stay as they can't give me Tivo 

http://shop.virginmedia.com/help/switching-to-virgin.html


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

So far no reply from my e-mail request so I sent the letter for good measure 
They have also strangly not yet replied to my request to drop the TV package down to the most basic one possible and drop the HD &#163;10 sub.
Last time I asked to change package via e-mail I got a reply quite quickly but guess they arn't so much in a rush to do it.
Don't really want to have to ring them as heard they get very rude with people who want to cancel.


----------

